# كود فحص معدات الرفع لهيئة الإشراف الفرنسية Bureau Veritas



## سليمان1 (11 يونيو 2011)

كود فحص معدات الرفع لهيئة الإشراف الفرنسية الدولية Bureau Veritas


----------



## تولين (12 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي وجزاك الخير


----------



## virtualknight (18 يونيو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## alemam10 (2 يوليو 2011)

dear all

lifting inspector certified needed to work in Basra , Iraq . well now with slings , shackles , fork lift , crane inspection

pls send CV and certifications at 

[email protected]


----------



## alinor_tn (28 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع أخي الكريم


----------

